# Cubing At Home



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> For anyone interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Online competition, during quarantine.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 22, 2020)

Can you compete from anywhere in the world?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

I believe so, as long as the timezones match up. Why not? I mean, lots of people from 
the everywhere are competing. Take Dale Palmares.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd do it, but I can't go onto twitch and also can't record myself(although that probably wouldn't be needed because I won't be in position to podium anyway)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'd do it, but I can't go onto twitch and also can't record myself(although that probably wouldn't be needed because I won't be in position to podium anyway)


You don’t need twitch or be able to film your solve. Do you have Discord?


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 22, 2020)

This seems cool; I'm joining.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 22, 2020)

This is awesome! the question is, should I be color neutral when competing or not?

Oh and do you know what events there are?

EDIT 2: I am an idiot. found it.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 22, 2020)

lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

If you’re slower than average with colour neutral, then don’t.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

so many questions lol.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 25, 2020)

do you need to have discord?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

It’s not a necessity but highly recommended. It’s easy to get though.


----------



## D1zzy (Mar 25, 2020)

not official times, obviously. would suck if someone got a legit WR and it didn't count :/


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s not a necessity but highly recommended. It’s easy to get though.


I think it's in the App Store, or it's online all you do is download it. I did it just for this comp.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 25, 2020)

when i click info it wont load can anyone help


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Try later, probs website fault. Direct link:





Cubing at Home


Online Cubing Competition for Quarantiners




www.cubingathome.com


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 25, 2020)

doesnt work


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Works for me, try different device? IDK


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Website is basically almost crashed, 5x5 is in a minute.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

It’s gone really well for me so far, PB 3x3 ao5, 13.45, really good 2x2, OK 4x4. Doing OH, and probably second round next


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

This thread is very dead.

But really, I have some questions. 
What was the ‘Test‘ in Past Events?
What is ‘Competition‘ in Upcoming Events, with only 8 competitors?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Blue


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

is my favourite colour.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

RED


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

‘s complimentary colour is green


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubing at home is not working very well. I’m trying to log in but it just keeps loading and never stops.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Green


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

In case anybody doesn't know:






Cubing at Home


Online Cubing Competition for Quarantiners




www.cubingathome.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

[email protected] 2 announced! Smaller competition, only 44 competitors so far!


----------



## Samuel Baird (May 24, 2020)

Didn't realize there was a thread on the speedsolving forums for this


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 4, 2020)

We should be announcing season 1 info within the next few days so stay tuned


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 4, 2020)

D1zzy said:


> not official times, obviously. would suck if someone got a legit WR and it didn't count :/


yea it would really suck if a filipino cuber smol boi got a sub WR single on cam and it didnt count right
not like that would happen...

Leo Borromeo 3.36 Single


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 4, 2020)

Samuel Baird said:


> We should be announcing season 1 info within the next few days so stay tuned


I'm also interested in season 2.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> yea it would really suck if a filipino cuber smol boi got a sub WR single on cam and it didnt count right
> not like that would happen...
> 
> Leo Borromeo 3.36 Single


What happened?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 4, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> yea it would really suck if a filipino cuber smol boi got a sub WR single on cam and it didnt count right
> not like that would happen...
> 
> Leo Borromeo 3.36 Single



The single he got at [email protected] was 3.88.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What happened?


It wasn't an official solve since it was an online comp, therefore, it's not a WR or UWR either.
edit: oof Ninja'd and I'm wrong


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello everyone! We are excited to announce our Season 1 kickoff stream! We will see you there at twitch.tv/cubingathome next Saturday with Keaton Ellis as our host!


----------



## pi³ (Jun 15, 2020)

Samuel Baird said:


> Hello everyone! We are excited to announce our Season 1 kickoff stream! We will see you there at twitch.tv/cubingathome next Saturday with Keaton Ellis as our host!


When is the next [email protected] competition?


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> When is the next [email protected] competition?











Cubing at Home


Welcome to the official thread to discuss Cubing at Home :) Latest announcement: Season 1 is here! Register for the season at www.cubingathome.com/s1/register




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> When is the next [email protected] competition?


28th June, for Season 1. Check out @Samuel Baird ’s official thread.


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 25, 2020)

Its taking my straight to registers. Isn't there any about or some kind of page?

I don't have a WCA account, I first wanna check the site out about info of cubingathome


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 25, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> Its taking my straight to registers. Isn't there any about or some kind of page?
> 
> I don't have a WCA account, I first wanna check the site out about info of cubingathome


Maybe it was changed, try this: https://www.cubingathome.com/
Plus there is an official thread by @Samuel Baird now


----------

